# FunCup with a Audi S4 V8 engine



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

Hi I'm new in this forum and with VW
I have been building and racing Porsche for 24 years now in Europa but now I am building something completely different.
A VW FunCuphttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fun_Cup racecar with a Audi S4 engine to race the local roadrace championship.
We have 22 FunCup cars in the local driving school, I use do learn people to drive fast which mean that I'm very familiar to this little car.
So the Idea is to put in some more Hp & brakes to the car, first I was looking at a Porsche power plant but then I rememberd how well the S4 run's so with the half of the wight this little midengine racer can be fun and cheap to race.


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

The original FunCup is a very underpowerd car so first of all I had to make a engine swap








From the 130hp golf motor to the Audi 4.2L unit


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

*Put in the engine*

The next step was to put in the engine and the Audi 01E gearbox








I used a aluminium flywheel to adapt the box to the motor


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

*Wheels and breaks*

As I have a lot of Porsche parts in my workshop I'm gone use parts from them for this little toy.
The wheels are from 18" from Gemballa and the brakes are from a Cayman S


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, this could get interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

I like where this is headed! awesome stuff:thumbup:


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, this could get interesting. :thumbup:





pattrick02 said:


> I like where this is headed! awesome stuff:thumbup:


Thank You!

As I live on an small island down on the Afrikan coast (2000km from Spain) things goes slow and I can't get parts so fast as I should like always, But the local work shops have very good skill and are well equipped we can always adapt things. As I have been building and racing with Porsche for more than 20 years I know them well and I have a lot of parts from them in my garage so that's why I use them a so much.
For the uprights I used 911 S4 (996) units at the rear and from a 944 turbo (951) at the front.
The front 951 units is close to "bolt on" to the VW joints so that's was an easy task.
The rear 996 unit`s had to be modified a bit as they are front units from a 996 they doesn't have the same diameter for the VW joint, I consider that the joint's that's come's on this car are to week for this application. So I haven`t made up my mind yet about this little problem yet. I may use the control arms from the 996/986 as I know the will make the job.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Awesome. A man after my own heart.


A couple years ago, I looked pretty seriously into this with intentions of swapping in a W12. Unfortunately there were never very many fun cup cars in the U.S. and by the time I found out about them, they apparently were all sold off and shipped overseas.

These would make an awesome play car to be registered as a kit car and taken for a rip.. or to the drag strip. Hell, a simple 3.2 VR6 would make these fly!


Good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

this thing must be so fun to drive. and I love the 4.2's!


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

*What engine??*



PowerDubs said:


> Awesome. A man after my own heart.
> 
> 
> A couple years ago, I looked pretty seriously into this with intentions of swapping in a W12. Unfortunately there were never very many fun cup cars in the U.S. and by the time I found out about them, they apparently were all sold off and shipped overseas.
> ...


The reason why I have this car is because of that the local VW importer purchased 22 units of FunCup's for ten years ago, They have been rented out at the local race track for years, As this is an tourist place we has a lot conferences over her during the vinter who use them for team building and stuff like that. We also has an driving school so that people can improve track driving and I use to collaborate as monitor. So this is one this cars.

My first decision to take was which engine to should I use, as I'm an Porsche guy my first idea was to use a 911 engine but no because they are to expensive and I want to build a cheap and a fun car to drive. So next engine Cayenne Turbo S I find one cheep so I vent and piced it up I have never seen one of them out of the car before alive so when I saw it I didn't like the engine at all!
The Cayenne has the biggest and heaviest aluminium V8 I NEVER SEEN :-(. I put it on a scale and it weights with out the servo pump and alternator 293kg...(645lb)
Then I started to take a look at different Ford GT40 replicas and some of them use the Audi V8 and as I had an Audi S4 for some years ago I know how good that power plant is.
I found an good 2005 S4 engine for a bargin 800€ (around 1000$) with 78.000km on a local salvage yard.
Her you have a pics of how huge the Cayenne engine is trying it on an Porsche 944.[IMG


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

*Bodywork*

As this is a low budget proyect for the body work I will just modify the existing fibreglass insted of using udder more expensive composites.
To make space for the wider wheelbase and the 18" wheels I had to cut of the fenders putting them higher up at the bodywork of the car then and "glue" them back again.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

awesome stuff, keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## El Vikingo Tropical (May 23, 2014)

Every thing is now in plays for start up.......


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

That's a monster! :thumbup:


----------



## appliancerepair9 (Jan 4, 2015)

Amazing information about four wheeler and really amazing and superb cars information on your forum. Thanks


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

wowww what a nice toy, congratulations, look's so good


----------

